# Planning early/mid-January trip out west - CA or CO?



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

Me and my fiance went out to Vail last year and loved it. I am probably similar to you in my riding ability. I felt very comfortable at Vail and even was pretty comfortable in the bowls, especially China. Really a lot of mountain there. Also better chance of very good snow conditions that Cali. We got 2 POW days last year right around NYE. You also have Breck and the other options also. Obviously expensive...

Check this place out if you decide on Vail: The Lift House Lodge, I am going out over X-mas/NYE and got a good deal this early.

Also, what about Park City/Snowbird/Solitude? Canyons (especially with being connected to Park City now) is going to give you great terrain. Also a bit less expensive. Check out staying at the Silverado Lodge - have suites with fireplace and 2 rooms for decent price and you are right at one of the Gondolas. Park City has a cool vibe at night. Also, if you stay at Canyons, Snowbird/Solitude is only about 40 min drive and those 2 resorts are probably my favorite resort terrain I have ever been on.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've never been to CA or CO but if you go to ca i would suggest going to the tahoe area. i'm pretty sure there's some casinos there and reno, nv isn't too far away. if you go to CO i've heard breckenridge has more to do then vail. look at options outside of these towns too. frisco and silverthorne aren't far away and may have cheaper options. i think frisco has a casino but i'm not sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you want a real town close by, stuff your parents can do, and a choice of which mountains to go to?

If you answered yes don't bother with Mammoth. 

Vail is fun, but you're not realizing to get to Breck/Keystone you're looking at minimum an hour drive over a mountain pass. A pass that can unexpectedly close down. 

My .02 cents stay in Breckenridge, then ride Breck, Keystone, A Basin, and Copper. 4 mountains all within 20 minutes of each other. Plus you don't get stuck out in East Vail having to truck it/bus it into the village/find parking/pay out the ass for parking. 

Frisco does not have a casino. It's a truck stop.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Frisco does not have a casino. It's a truck stop.


i was close


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool, thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I'll definitely check out Park City; we actually have some old neighbors who moved to Utah, but I'm not sure exactly where.

Lake Tahoe looks pretty amazing and certainly has the most choices in the same area in pretty much everything - lodging, mountains, and activities. It's almost overwhelming, but I could ski a different mountain each day! :happy: Plus my parents could go to Reno. It seems like I can get to/from just about any mountain in an hour or less, which isn't bad. Do you guys have any suggestions as to which are the best mountains over there? Heavenly and Kirkwood look pretty amazing, but I haven't looked at much else yet.

Good point about the mountain pass, BA. I definitely wouldn't want to plan this whole thing only to be snowbound.:facepalm1:


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

The only thing about Cali mountains is that next winter might suck again. I would do Park City or Breck/Keystone. Park City and Breck both have a nice town/village.

If you are going to Tahoe, Heavenly is the tourist mountain and it gets packed. I haven't been to Kirkwood yet but I highly recommend Northstar.

I'm actually planning a trip to Park City the same time you're going. I hope this winter is better than last.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Heavenly is flat as fuck and a lot of traversing. 

If Park City is in the mix just be aware that it is now the MEGA resort of the U.S. as it's connected to the Canyons. Also I believe that time in January is Sundance or it's fairly close. So you want to make sure your vacation doesn't overlap with that. Good thing is though you could drive to Brighton, Snowbird, Snowbasin, etc. etc. 

If it's a warm spell in PC like there was this year, it may smell like cow shit. 

The other thing is lift ticket prices. If you buy an Epic Local pass you save significantly and can hit all the Vail owned resorts. Food for thought.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Look at the Breck option deeper, it's a bit less expensive and that isn't really a peak time for crowds either. Get a season pass now. The summit pass is under $500 and you get vail/beaver creek days on it too.

For vail, Check out evergreen lodge for your stay. I have loved up in one of the large 3 bedroom condos for a few years. They are reasonably priced for nightly tourism rentals too though. Walk to the lift and in the middle of the villages. Vail racquet club is in east vail and is pretty far from the action. Sure it's a free bus ride in to town but it's a solid 20 minutes in...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

don't forget about squaw valley in CA. i don't know how good it is though.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

I totally forgot about the crappy winter at Lake Tahoe this past season, but I won't completely rule it out as an option. Here in the northeast we got an insane amount dumped on us. Terrible for shoveling, but awesome for boarding.

I'm taking a closer look at Breck right now. Would you guys recommend flying into the Eagle County Airport or Denver, or does it really not matter?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want to get ass raped on fees fly to Eagle. After travel time it's about the same as flying into DIA.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I'm a little drunk so excuse any randomness...I would definitely go to CO. You have to look at the last two seasons of snow in CA/current water conditions, and you can realize that the risk of a shitty snow conditions in CA are high for your trip. 

Year before last I wanted to do my first Tahoe trip and cancelled last minute because how bad the conditions were (my buddy in CA bought last minute flight tickets for him and his wife to come ride in CO because he agreed CA was shit).

Not saying CA won't have a good season, but my money on a better riding trip would be CO.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I dunno, I thought that the general consensus was that this will be at least a strong el nino, and in those years Cali gets tons of precip. In the end its a crap shoot, and I think it's pretty well established that a bad year in CO is still pretty damn good so a lot less guess work there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2016 is the year it snows in CA, go there for sure.


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree with BA's advice. I just came to say, if you're 3 years in and got 40 days in last year, lots of runs in the back bowls at Vail would be a blast for you. Last year was my second year boarding and I loved the bowls at Vail.

I don't know how much your parents will like it, but if I were planning what it seems like you are planning, I'd buy an Epic Pass, fly in to Denver, get the Mtn Shuttle over to Breck, stay in Breck, try to get 2 days in Breck, 1 day in Vail, 1 day in A-Basin, and 1 night session in Keystone in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd skip abasin and go to beaver creek for a day, vail 2 days, Breck 2 days. Keystone can happen on a night after Breck...

If you catch a legit pow day at either of these, your life will change...


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Forgot Beaver Creek was a part of the Epic Pass.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I just booked the trip! I decided to lengthen it by one day so I could spend an entire day with my parents.

I haven't figured out which mountains I'm boarding, but I'll most likely keep Vail to a one-day trip just because of the distance (if I have a blast, which I'm sure I will, I'll probably want to go for a second day). Breck will probably be two days, and I'll definitely check out the night boarding at Keystone. I'll look at A-Basin or Beaver Creek for a one-day trip.

I probably need some new snowboarding gear, huh? :happy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone night riding is over rated. It's not like riding on the east where everyone does it. So unless it's been snowing all day, don't do it! Just trust me. 

New gear? Swing into the Lumberyard on main street in Breck. We'll get you taken care of.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

snoopy7548 said:


> Thanks, guys. I just booked the trip! I decided to lengthen it by one day so I could spend an entire day with my parents.
> 
> I haven't figured out which mountains I'm boarding, but I'll most likely keep Vail to a one-day trip just because of the distance (if I have a blast, which I'm sure I will, I'll probably want to go for a second day). Breck will probably be two days, and I'll definitely check out the night boarding at Keystone. I'll look at A-Basin or Beaver Creek for a one-day trip.
> 
> I probably need some new snowboarding gear, huh? :happy:


Good call on going to Colorado... Difference between Colorado mountains and anywhere on the west coast is all of the bases for the ski hills in colorado are at a higher elevation than most of the peaks out west. I would definitely do beaver creek over A-Basin. I like A-Basin but not when its your only trip out there. You will be fine in the back bowls of Vail. They are all pretty mellow. Also, BA is spot on with the night skiing at keystone. It sucks, its cold, its icy, and the snow definition is horrid. Just go drink. It will hurt less in the morning.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

snoopy7548 said:


> Thanks, guys. I just booked the trip! I decided to lengthen it by one day so I could spend an entire day with my parents.
> 
> I haven't figured out which mountains I'm boarding, but I'll most likely keep Vail to a one-day trip just because of the distance (if I have a blast, which I'm sure I will, I'll probably want to go for a second day). Breck will probably be two days, and I'll definitely check out the night boarding at Keystone. I'll look at A-Basin or Beaver Creek for a one-day trip.
> 
> I probably need some new snowboarding gear, huh? :happy:


If you're staying in vail, its a far easier to do Vail and BC and skip the other resorts as bc is only a few minutes down the road. Depending on what days you're riding, BC is far less of a shit show than vail is and has become over the years. Those 2 resorts are like 6000 acres which should be more than enough terrain to keep you busy.

Sitting at home looking at a map, it all looks "convenient" due to i-70 "connecting" all the resorts. You're rolling the dice with heavy weather/Vail pass closing, 2 million front rangers on I-70 with 5 moms from Highlands ranch guaranteed to put their lexus in a ditch, etc. Powder days last maybe 15 minutes on the weekends and if you're delayed in any way, you're tracked out.

Stay in one place/area if possible to avoid stress/hassle and skip Fleastone night unless you get a late afternoon/ all night dump.:jumping1:


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, my riding is probably 98% night here on the east coast. I go after work twice a week, and every Saturday night. junkie... you say the night conditions are cold and icy with poor snow definition? That is exactly what I learned on! It will be like home.

I definitely need a new helmet and some good goggles for day boarding. New boots might be in order, since mine have loosened up a bit too much. If I don't pick up anything here before the trip, I'll definitely check out the Lumberyard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think you get what we're saying here with Keystone night riding. It's 1000 times worse than anything you will have ever encountered on the east coast. Take a mountain that sits in the shade to begin with, then sprinkle you and about 1,000,000,000 of your closest friends, then have the temps drop 20 degrees when the sun has passed over it and what you get is frozen death ruts on a level you're not used it. 

There's a reason in the 10 years I've lived here I can count on one hand the number of times I've gone night riding at Keystone. Only go if it's been puking snow all day.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you shred hard during the day........who's got the energy to ride at night. Night is for recovery, catchin' a buzz and hunting the elusive suga' momma.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Another thing about night riding: if you ride shit hills, you may as well ride at night. Can't polish a turd.

One of the most important things to me besides pow and comfort is vision, which blows at night. 

Also you are limited to a few lit runs between the ropes.

TLDR: ignore all that, I don't know what I'm saying, night skiing at Keystone is full of win and you should sleep all day and save your nrg for it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have on rare occasions in the past rode under the lights at a ski area, twice by headlamp, once under a full moon. It's not a great way to ride IMO, pretty sketchy. YMMV. 

Also, yeah, there is no casino in Frisco, thank "god" ...


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, alright, no night boarding. You've convinced me.:happy:


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

It hasn't snowed in California in 3 years. I wouldn't even consider California until it starts snowing there.


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

haha, I didn't mind the night boarding at Keystone the couple of times I went, but these guys are the experts. It was definitely a worthwhile experience while I was out there (we have awful mtns here so I at least wanted to experience it). 

Don't miss out on the back bowls at Vail. They are a blast...totally worth the pain in the ass traverse to get back there (sidenote: Ive been to Vail twice, if there is a better way to get back there than the long ass traverse, I wish I would have joined and asked this question a long time ago).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You can skip the traverse. I do the traverse since I live in lionshead village area. I load lionshead gondola at 830 and am dropping China Bowl by 9 when they drop ropes. Lionshead gondola to chair 2 to chair 4 to chair 14. 

Skip the Traverse by going up chair 6 to 10 to 14. That's slower because of lift speeds though.


----------

